# V-code



## NESmith (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if a V-code exists for History of Clostridium Difficile?  Thank You


----------



## KKNOX (Mar 30, 2010)

There is not a specific V code, but you could use V12.09 (personal history of other infectious and parasitic diseases) since Clostridium difficile is a bacterial disease. Hope this helps.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, 

V12.09


----------

